# How do I find CHEAP shipping Sweden - Canada



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Ouch. Looks pricy. 

Excess-baggage.com is another service that may work, but to be honest, you might be better off buying something on Craigslist out here, and sell it at the end of the season.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have heard that it is common practice to ship luggage from the US to Europe when heading over, would think it works both ways....maybe you need to find a slower freight.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I know I had 4 snowboards delivered from Germany to Canada for about $200 in shipping. Honestly there is so much equipment in Canada I'd just buy used and sell it at the end of the season...


----------



## WhistlerBro (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes okey so there should be able to ship it, but how do I find those companies?

Please help me, it seems just so hard!


----------

